
Ruckus Smart Antennas May Be Key to Nationwide Wi-Fi - jaybol
http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2010/12/ruckus-wifi-3g/
======
zdw
Having seen these in action at MacTech Conference last month, I was seriously
impressed.

At most conferences I've been at, the wifi tends to die or have performance
problems.

In this case, it was actually usable with effectively no performance/signal
issues even with 200+ people (probably 300+ devices between
laptops/iPads/iPhones) in a large hotel conference room.

------
randall
Even if this worked for nationwide wifi, I wouldn't want it. WiFi is a
horrible protocol for wide areas... and that's why it wasn't designed that
way. Intel's version of WiMax, despite it looking like LTE is the 4g winner,
is more analogous to what nationwide WiFi should be.

------
nileshtrivedi
I am using the Tikona broadband service (mentioned in the article) in Mumbai,
India. Reception and the speed seem to be good. I didn't know that this was
not available in the developed countries.

